# CRISP N' HOLD French Fry Dump Station



## SStephen (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey All,

Anybody have experience with this Crisp N' Hold fry dump station? Lots of different companies private label this machine. Here's one I'm looking at on webstaurantstore.

I want to hold fries, battered fish and battered shrimp. It's not cheap but if it works, then I'd be glad to buy. I tried a heat lamp and it worked ok but I'm looking for something stronger. Thanks.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

We use one for baked potatoes with good results, never tried it with fries though.


----------

